# Internship Summer 07'



## ToaDisco (Feb 19, 2007)

My name is Thomas Abernethy and I am looking for a possible internship for the summer of 07'. I don't have any real climbing experience, but I'm pretty good with a saw, and would do ground work all day long. I am currently a sophmore at Western Carolina University earning a construction management major, so I've got a decent understanding with OSHA and PPE requirments. 

For the summer I will be around the triad area of NC, so if you or anyone you know needs some good summer help could you keep me in mind...

Thanks

Thomas.


----------



## VernonFirewood (Mar 20, 2007)

*might be able to help*

I am not sure exactly where u live but, I am working on a site that is on hwy 25 just over the sc border(not far from western). I operate a firewood business, and i am looking for a chainsaw operator. if u are interested send me a message and i can get u more details.


----------



## B-Edwards (Mar 21, 2007)

Hello Thomas , I am not far from the triad area .Pm me with info or contact information. Thanks.


----------



## ToaDisco (Mar 24, 2007)

Sent you a pm..

Thanks

Thomas


----------

